# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Votações >  Com que frequência limpas o escumador ?

## João Magano

Uma questão que julgo ser do interesse geral, há quem diga que o escumador para ser eficiente deve estar sempre limpo, outros que não deve ser limpo com frequencia. Qual é a Vossa prática ?
Não me estou a referir ao simples vazar do copo nem a limpezas do rotor, mas sim limpar o copo e o pescoço/chaminé do escumador.

----------


## Jose Oliveira

Viva Joao, e restante pessoal

De momento estou a limpar o dito duas vezes por semana e faço-lhe uma revisao de 6 a 6 meses. Mas no inicio quando montei o aquario limpei-o diariamente.
Concluindo. Se a carga organica for alta mais limpeza é necessaria. Se o que o escumador tira for pouco ( escumador afinado, entenda-se) pode-se eventualmente alongar as tarefas domesticas  :Cool:  .

Abraço
Ze

----------


## Gonçalo Proença

se um escumador ( e isto é a minha experiencia, nao é nada cientifico ) estiver sempre prestinamente limpo ( estamos a falar do copo ) , nao havendo "gosma" ( como podem ver nada cientifico ) nas paredes do mesmo, ele nao escuma tão bem. claro q se deve limpar, mas nunca o faço ( no copo ) muito bem, agora quanto a bombas e o resto das partes do escumador isso sim, mas em relacao ao copo é limpo no meu caso de meses e meses assim meio a fugir por isso mesmo. noto bem diferença se o copo tiver limpo ( produto escumado é muito mais aguado ) do que se nao tiver

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Gonçalo,

Eu votei semanalmente mas de facto não faço uma limpeza profunda! O meu escumador - um Shorty II da Aquamedic acumula lama no cone de subida e esta não chega a cair toda para o copo de colecta - isto faz com que tenha que limpar toda esta zona semanalmente. É de facto curioso que isto aconteça ainda porque como já disse noutros posts não coloco comida no sistema há muito tempo - de facto isto prova que o escumador é uma peça importante, pois se vissem o que sai de lá por semana, sem acrescentar nada, ficariam no mínimo preocupados se não estivessem a usar um!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Luís Pisco

olá amigos ,eu tenho um shorty II e limpo o escumador uma vez por semana e como tal tenho verificado que se o fizer todas as semanas noto que a agua que fica no copo é muito fina e tem um cheiro que até se suporta chegar á ponta do nariz,mas quando o tempo me é limitado as vezes só o faço ao fim de duas semanas e o que noto é que as paredes interiores do copo estao de tal ordem que parece mais lama e de tal ordem que nem consigo suportar o cheiro ,quando abro o copo.
Estou da mesma opiniao do diogo lopes,se nao tivesse um escumador o que diriam os nossos peixes,para nao falar dos corais.

luis oliveira

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

No meu caso limpo semanalmente, acho que não devemos deixar muito tempo nossos escumadores sem limpar.

----------


## João Magano

Segundo o Anthony Calfo devíamos limpar o pescoço/chaminé/copo do escumador de 2 em 2 dois dias.

(Tradução livre) Manutenção: É necessária matéria orgânica/coloidal (0-12 horas) no interior do pescoço para ajudar a escuma a subir ... mas após 2-3 dias, a acumulação de matéria passa a impedir a subida da escuma no copo de recolha. Limpe o interior da garganta do escumador cada dois dias para optimizar a recolha de escuma. Em tanques grandes, é particularmente útil, ter dois escumadores limpos em dias alternados.

----------


## Willian Gandolphi

no meu caso percebi que se faço a limpeza do copo do escumador a cada dois dias, o rendimento se mantém.
a cada 10 dias limpo o escumador por completo.
abraços

----------


## Welington

semanalmente nas sexta feiras  :Olá:

----------


## Sérgio andré

eu.. tenho aquario de salgados a pouko tempo  como e k devo limpar o escumador n sei se o faco corretamente faco uma vez por remana que me aconsenham?? :SbPoiss:

----------

